# Triton MOF001 worm gear



## 2jawchuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone know when Triton will change the material that the TRA378 worm gear is made of and when it'll be available?
After changing my router table to fit a new Triton MOF001 bought online in May 2009 The micro-adjuster wouldn't work. It would allow the router to lower OK but when trying to raise the router it would lift about 1/16" and drop back again after each full rotation of the crank handle. The free plunge and rack and pinion plunge worked perfectly. Removing the plunge spring was no help. After re-reading the operator manual several times and checking the table and router for obstructions, loose screws, etc. I decided to return it for warrenty repair.
Checking the Triton website was no help whatsoever in getting info on where and how to have the work done. Calling the USA office, 1.888.874.8661, got nothing but a bizarre computer message that that number could not be reached from my calling area. This started me on a general web search for help with the problem.
The first thing I found was that several people had the same problem and that the design was rumored to be being studied for a change of the worm gear material. The second thing found was an excellent website for servicing the MOF001, raygirling.com/dismmofl.htm , that also has a link at the very end on servicing the TRA001. Thirdly I found that the Tridon line is now being distributed in the USA and Canada by HTC Products Inc. On the HTC website I found and called a number that was answered by a human, a human that spoke english, explained the problem and within a minute the part was on it's way.
A week later the part arrived and I replaced the broken worm by using Ray Girlings instructions. I now use the micro-adjuster for fine adjustments only, course adjustments and bit changes are done by using the rack and pinion or free plunge knobs. When raising the router I assist the micro-adjuster by helping it lift with my free hand. The plunge spring will only be re-installed when the router is off the table.
The router now works great but I'd like to buy another worm gear after the material change is made just to have on hand. I hope that Triton improves their communication with North American customers as to warrenty procedures.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the community Charles!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Charles, welcome to the RouterForums. Happy to have you join us.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Charles - Welcome to the forum
Nice piece of detective work, to bad you had to. Sorry, can't help with the Triton. :wacko:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Ray Girling is a good guy. He used to be a demonstrator for Triton.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## 2jawchuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Ray Girling's service manual for the MOF001 is the best repair manual I've ever seen. It protected me from a couple of mistakes I'm certain to have made without reading it. Triton would be wise to buy the rights to it from him. 

Thanks for letting me know where he got his expertise with Triton.
Chuck


----------



## Mark Colan (Aug 29, 2012)

*Update on Triton worm gear: METAL worm gear available!*



2jawchuck said:


> Does anyone know when Triton will change the material that the TRA378 worm gear is made of and when it'll be available?


There is a well-known issue with the plastic worm gear with the Triton MOF001 router such that, with time or possible improper use, it will strip. Micro-adjusting, especially when used in a router table using the crank, brings it up about 1/16" inch, then it falls back down. The only work-around is to take the router out of the table, thus taking the weight off of the gear, and use the micro adjust with the router on its side.

2jawchuck gave some very helpful information, including the name of a company, HTC, that used to distribute Triton. They no longer do, but they gave me the number of the new distributor, which is: 1-855-227-3478. I believe this is a US toll-free number. I do not yet have the name of the distributor, but when I get it, I will try to remember to post it.

I called them, got routed to a guy named Stacy, who was familiar with the problem with stripped plastic worm gears. He took my name and address and told me he was mailing me a new METAL replacement gear that should prevent this problem from recurring. He also took my email address and said he would send a link to a video that would show me how to replace the plastic worm gear with the replacement gear. He did not request payment for the replacement part, even though I have had my router for a few years.


----------



## Mark Colan (Aug 29, 2012)

*New Triton distributor; videos for router repair*

I got an email from Avail Distribution, the current distributors for Triton in US. They sent me the URL for a page with several videos related to the Triton MOF001 router, including one telling you how to replace the worm gear for micro-adjust.

This news poster program refuses to let me post the URL for the page for the videos that tell you how to replace the worm gear, among other repair tasks for the Triton routers. If you go to google, and type 

avail infovideos.html

google will show you what to click.

Note that I did not actually type a URL, just told you how to find it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Avail Distribution - Available Products

==


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Avail Distribution - Available Products
> 
> ==





I don't even own a Triton, but thanks for the videos, Bob.

Very informative.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have several dealings with Avail. They provided excellent support.


----------



## Mark Colan (Aug 29, 2012)

*Successfully repaired MOF001 (replaced worm gear)*



Mark Colan said:


> I got an email from Avail Distribution, the current distributors for Triton in US. They sent me the URL for a page with several videos related to the Triton MOF001 router, including one telling you how to replace the worm gear for micro-adjust.


I got the new worm-gear drive part from Avail, and finally found the time to repair the router. The video was very helpful, but made it seem more difficult than it really was. It also did not discuss a lock-down nut that needs to be removed in the last step before removing the worm gear: it wasn't on their router, but WAS on mine. It was a bit tough to remove, like perhaps they used LockTite to make it firm. A 7mm socket wrench was just the ticket for removing it.

Overall it went faster and easier than I expected. The key to success is laying out the parts in the order they are removed so that you can put them all back in the reverse order.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't think it a coincidence that both Avail and Kreg Tool Industries have the same mailing address. 201 Campus Dr, Huxley, IA. 
I just haven't figured out why they haven't marketed the Tritons stronger here in the US.


----------

